# Rich-M Promoted to Manager



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Please congratulate Rich-M on his promotion to Team Manager - Hardware

Welcome aboard Rich


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well done, Rich! Glad to hear the news!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats

BG


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Well deserved promotion.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congratulations Rich


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Thanks all, let me know how I can help!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, Rich!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Thanks John!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Rich-M said:


> Thanks all, let me know how I can help!


Not to worry! !


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Rich, well earned indeed







.....


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Great job. :thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations Rich-M well deserved


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Rich and well done!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Again thanks to all who have responded!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We are just luring you into a false sense of security:devil::nuke:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't trust them. :nono:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats and well done. :thumb:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well Joe if that's the case it worked!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Congrats


----------

